# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Православные о Гитаджаянти

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

http://www.sedmitza.ru/text/4317129.html


статья о Гита Джаянти в православной газете Седьмица


Индуисты во всем мире отмечают явление священной "Бхагавад-гиты" По мнению многих исследователей ведических текстов, "Бхагавад-гиту" следует считать главной частью эпоса "Махабхараты".

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ. Индуисты во всем мире отмечают в четверг явление священной "Бхагавад-гиты". Хотя Гитаджаянти (в буквальном переводе с санскрита - "рождение Бхагавад-гиты") и носит скорее религиозный характер, ее влияние на культуру и мировоззрение индусов и по сей остается довольно значительным, она напрямую связана с таким фундаментальным историческим произведением, как эпос "Махабхарата". "Бхагавад-гита" считается также одной из Упанишад, то есть частью собрания философско-религиозных текстов, которые требуют авторитетного толкования, и наряду с Упанишадами, а также Ведантасутрами
служит ключевым каноническим произведением, по комментарию на которое сообщество ученых-богословов выносит свое решение о том, считать ту или иную философскую школы авторитетной или нет.

Буквально название "Бхагавад-гиты" означает на санскрите "Песнь Бога". По преданию, Гиту произнес Шри Кришна приблизительно 5100 лет назад (данные исследователей немного разнятся) перед грандиозным сражением на поле
Курукшетра (ныне место паломничества индусов), когда сошлись войска Пандавов и Кауравов.

В свое время Кришне потребовалось, по свидетельству писаний, всего около часа на то, чтобы вразумить воина Арджуну воспрять духом и идти в бой, исполняя тем самым свой гражданский долг ради установления праведного правления Пандавов. В качестве веских аргументов против "малодушия" Арджуны Кришна развернул знание о бессмертии души, об оскверняющем влиянии
материалистического быта и грехов на изначально чистое сознание души и обосновал с разных точек зрения необходимость безоговорочного предания себя Богу и бескорыстному служению Ему.

По мнению многих исследователей ведических текстов, "Бхагавад-гиту" следует считать главной частью эпоса "Махабхараты" - обширного культурно-исторического произведения Древней Индии. Сами вайшнавы (кришнаиты), ссылаясь на слова Кришны, убеждены к тому же, что "Гита" - это вообще самостоятельный и независимый философский трактат, нисходящий в разные эпохи из божественного источника.

Всего в мире известно более 600 переводов Гиты. Наибольшую известность приобрел перевод с комментариями Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады (1896-1977), признанный авторитетным и выполненным строго в духе вайшнавской (вишнуитской) традиции бхакти ("служения Богу с преданностью", "сопричастности божественному")

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Похоже, автор текста наш. Даже догадываюсь кто.

----------

